
Astronomers discover largest solar system - krislig
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-35420633
======
__michal
Another system is no longer "solar", just planetary, as it evolves around
another star, not the Sun. Or am I making this up?

~~~
laretluval
[http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/solar%20system](http://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/solar%20system)

Full Definition of solar system : the sun together with the group of celestial
bodies that are held by its attraction and revolve around it; also : a similar
system centered on another star

~~~
jessriedel
Yea, this is a case where different communities (astronomers vs. laymen) have
different definitions. Astronomers use the restrictive definition of "solar"
for just for "sol", but they also have a more expansive definition of "metal"
to mean "anything but hydrogen and helium".

------
aexaey
> The planet, known as 2MASS J2126-8140, is between 12 and 15 times the mass
> of Jupiter.

Wouldn't object on the higher end of this range be regarded as a brown dwarf,
making this system a binary star rather than a planet system?

~~~
mapt
The distinction is not a bright-line, and is not settled consensus:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brown_dwarf](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brown_dwarf)

~~~
slg
It seems the more we learn about the object out there, the more varied they
appear, and the clearer it becomes that our naming conventions are completely
arbitrary.

